# About bloody time too



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps some of you have heard about this, but if not, you'll be pleased to read it, starts Wednesday.

*Link*

*Other useful pages*


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I notice they show the picture of the fellar that always seem to answer my calls to customer services
Misty


----------

